# Southeast Georgia Beagle Club



## smiley17 (Mar 8, 2011)

The southeast Georgia beagle club located in Glenwood, GA is accepting applications for new members. We are an AKC field trial club so your hounds must be AKC registered. We have running grounds and a clubhouse. Pm, email or call me if you have any questions. I can go in to more detail then. thanks

Chad Roberts
912-253-5894


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 10, 2011)

I miss my ole club...tell all the old timers that j-hugh said hello


----------



## smiley17 (Mar 10, 2011)

Will do. You need to come by sometime. You know when we'll be there.


----------



## smiley17 (Apr 13, 2011)

btt


----------



## flsurveyor34 (Apr 13, 2011)

How much are dues?


----------



## smiley17 (Oct 20, 2011)

btt


----------



## smiley17 (Nov 3, 2011)

btt


----------



## smiley17 (Dec 12, 2011)

btt


----------

